# I've made a terrible mistake :sad:



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

I've only had Colin for a short period of time but I already can hardly sleep at night if I don't hear his eating and drinking and running around. I'm in absolute love with him so I thought I could make things work by bringing him to the townhouse with me (in a college-owned suburban neighborhood).

I feel sick and like I'm going to cry because it's day two and it's been terrible. It's cold because everyone keeps putting the thermostat down to 65 when I asked them not to, they just don't care. I was out buying a heating pad for him and one of my roommates friend was trying to mess with him; thankfully the ONE roommate that does understand stopped her.

The heating pad, which I put underneath his cage, gets really warm but it has a stupid 60 minute timer, but it was all I could find, so I put a towel on top hoping it will trap in the heat over night.

I'm bringing him home thursday right after my last class, which gets out at 2:10, and never ever doing this again. I felt sick when I saw he hadn't eaten anything when he's normally a little piglet and munches all night, and had to give him the wet cat food my mom gave me to get him to eat, because he'll eat wet cat food regardless of the situation, it seems, and from past experience, it'll get him to start eating the dry stuff again, too.

It's all my fault because I thought I could make this work, and I've hated these townhouses since moving in so I thought having him would make me feel better but I just feel awful.

It's loud and uncomfortable (for us both, personally, I hate this college atmosphere)

I'm also taking him to the vet this weekend because he's been licking his nose a lot so now I'm especially worried about the cold. I've been keeping him under my sweater and he falls asleep in my lap under my computer a lot and if I could sleep with him I would..

This is the worst thing I think I've ever done >..<


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm actually going to bring him back tomorrow because I don't have class wednesday and I can spend all that time _trying_ to recuperate.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Take a deep breath. It will be ok.

I saw hand and foot warmers at Target for $1 the other day. I bought a bunch of packs just in case. (The foot warmers have 2 per package so I went with those). I would check your local Target for some also. Most of them have 10+ hours of heat. 

Also, small space heaters are available at Target. Just get a little one and plug it in near his house. My herd stays about 73 degrees even if the apartment is about 69-70. 

I know it sucks sometimes to live in a college setting... I was in living with 3 guys when I got my first hedgie. Trust me, not an easy situation. 

It will be ok. Breathe and cuddle your little man.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Co-housing can be so frustrating.

Go ahead and be obsessive about checking on him frequently tonight and tomorrow until you can get him back in a controlled situation. 

Stick a note on the thermostat that reads, "Do not touch before Tuesday 6pm, or you will kill my hedgehog." (or whatever time Tuesday you can move him home). May as well be blunt if they're going to endanger your little friend (and buy the good-housemate who protected the thermostat earlier a coffee or chocolate or a flower or something as a thank-you once things are resolved).


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

I did actually leave a note saying "Please do not lower below 70 for Colin, as anything colder will kill him." and i found the note later like, somewhere else. That's when I put a note on his cage saying not to bother at all because I think he might be sick, and that was this afternoon. Later tonight (about 6:30) was when I went out for the heating pad and regardless of the note, someone had tried to mess with him (I love hedgie defense mechanisms though, changes minds fast!), and she, the good roomie, had stopped her.

On a more personal note, I'm also annoyed with all my other roomie's friends (I have four roommates, just to give you an idea) coming in, seeing him, and telling me I should be wearing gloves, or telling me that you normally wear gloves, they were also calling him a porcupine.

With the towel and new heating pad his cage is showing 76 degrees right now, which puts me at a little ease, because that's what it normally is at home. Occasionally I'll move the bedding around him just to see him spike up and see that he's okay...ish.

Thank you for talking me through this..! I've been having nervous attacks all day and nearly in tears wondering if he's gonna be alright over this..


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

They're screwing with him in his cage?! Wow. Not ok. Good job on being quilly, tiny friend!

But hey, fast filter for knowing which roommates (and which of their friends) to completely write off in the future. Anyone who declares they know best and overrides your experience and research can be safely ignored. 

I don't know Michigan-weather, and I expect it's crazy cold so this is probably a very bad idea, but some people have brought their hedgehogs along with them to classes during the day, tucked inside their sweatshirts. The day of disturbed sleep may be better than the roommates pawing at him. Make your judgement on that.

For when you get him safely home again, one way to still feel connected with him would be to set up a webcam maybe? I haven't done it, but I think some of other users have, some even that hook into smartphones. No idea about the price on that type of equipment, though.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd love to bring him to class with me tomorrow! It's actually been warmer the past 2 days..here anyway, it's been getting into the high 30's. Which, no, is definitely not hedgie weather, but I could cuddle him close to my belly on the short walk in. Problem is he's a poop gremlin and very active when not in his cage. I think the only reason he even fell asleep with me today is because he was stressed and it was warm.

As for the gloves thing, I'm proud to say I'm so used to his quills now I can just scoop him up like a spiky potato.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

The spiky potato scoop is the safest for him, and is the earned skill of hedgie lovers! I'm glad you are handling him comfortably, but he is clearly still protecting himself from others... he trusts you!
When I first got Milton, my first baby, my boyfriends band mate turned the heater down to 65 and took the wheel out of his cage because it was loud and he was sleeping on our couch that night. I'm an obsessed momma and didn't hear feet pattering when I went to the bathroom and discovered my poor baby. Thank goodness I was able to tell him that Milton lives here, you don't... and kindly told him to sleep in the car or enjoy the 74 degree spare room, complete with a hedgie to play him a bedtime story with his wheel. It was rough. 
You must be completely on edge, I'm so sorry! It's an awful feeling, and you are doing all you can. If he has to stay at the townhouse with you I would invest in a ceramic heat emitter and thermostat, unless you had mentioned previously why that's not an option... it'll keep his air temp safe and never too hot. You could also put a bike lock on the cage. I've locked my cages, as well as the door to their room, when there's a party. 
You sound like a wonderful and caring owner, don't feel guilty. Your best is all you can ever be expected to offer. 
I might be nuts, but I have the day/night version of this camera. I can literally see my hedgie room from my iPhone. Amazon.com: D-Link DCS-930L mydlink-Enabled Wireless-N Network Camera: Camera & Photo
Hang in there, wishing you and Colin all the best!!


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you! I am the exact same, I need to hear his wheel going, his food munching, or his water bottle clinking to feel completely settled at night, and when I don't I go and see what's happening. He's still a baby so I don't worry too much when I see he's just napping.

And I really am going to look into one of those webcam setups, that sounds magnificent!


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

It's like nobody listens or cares at all! I had him in my room where it was quiet and I could effectively keep him warm, then my roommate comes in (the one i share the room with) to go to sleep and turns the fan on in our room for 60 degrees!! I looked at Colin's cage and it was sporting 65 degrees oh my God!

I got him downstairs as quickly as I could and as I'm scooting him out she goes, "Wait, you're taking him away?" to which I very sternly responded, "Yes! It's freezing in here, he'll die!" and all she said was "oh."

I just spent the last 20 minutes saying "I'm sorry, I'm sorry," over and over again as I got his cage set back up downstairs with the heating pad and towel, thanking God I'm the one getting up the earliest tomorrow.

Even when I wasn't touching him he was hissing and popping as I was trying to talk to him and calm him down some. Then when I had it set up and sat quietly, he was just laying there huffing. 

I'm so scared for the well being of my hedgehog right now, I'm back to nearly crying again. This room is so cold!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Poor little guy is having a rough time; it's a good thing he's got a protective mum to take care of him! It is insane how little the housemates are willing to accommodate their visitor even for a short amount of time.

...were it me, I'd probably be sleeping on the sofa tonight so I could stay near him, and intervene if any insomniac housemates did anything unfortunate. So, here's one vote saying that's a reasonable response if you're at all inclined but were feeling a bit obsessive or neurotic! (I've slept on the floor next to my tiny friend's cage on occasions I was particularly concerned about him, so maybe I'm not the best judge of a sane and measured response...)


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Can you get a thermostat and Ceramic heat emmiter? It would for you even with your romates doing this crap. It's probably the best option for you.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

I did end up sleeping next to him last night, constantly checking his temperature, resetting the heating pad, I didn't get much sleep and I'm not feeling to well. This morning he was at 76 degrees, I can only hope he stays that way.

My next investment will be a thermostat and heat emitter as ceopet said...after the gas required to drive him home.

Funny story on a brighter note. I was nearly happy crying last night when I was laying next to him and heard him eating and drinking again (I had to refill his bowl this morning, I was giddy all over again), and then he started running. Well, his wheel was scraping against his litter pan so I got up to move it just slightly to the left and I scared the absolute bajeezus out of him, he jumped and tripped and fell out of his wheel. It wasn't that funny when it happened, but when I realized he was okay I couldn't stop laughing out of relief.

My biggest hope is that no one touches the thermostat in the house at least until I get there and can get him into my car. I'm not afraid of anyone touching _him_, because no one knows how to handle the quills


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Your roommates are ridiculous...I'd be taking heads off by now! :x I'm sorry you find yourself living with such uncaring people. It's one thing to maybe forget once or twice that you have an animal with special requirements living with you but why not apologize & fix the thermostat once the problem is pointed out yet again? I'm glad you're taking such good care of Colin...I hope the rest of the day and the trip back home is uneventful for him. Maybe you should collect some dropped quills from him and leave them in specifically chosen beds...


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Welp, it turns out my schedule was messed up and I have a class scheduled for 6 to 9:40 tonight, instead of 12:30 this afternoon. So I get to get back to the house earlier than usual and check on the baby, I have some things to get from the pet store before I leave, and I won't be making that class tonight, which is a ridiculous time for a class anyway. Before I leave here I'm going to see what to do about that, but I digress..

And Lily, that's an amazing idea ;D


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Thought of you all last night, and kept praying for little Colin's protection! He is so lucky you're his mom.
I am glad you're looking to invest in the heat emitter. How big is your cage? We can help you figure out wattage and such for your lamp. I've had good luck ordering heat supplies via amazon.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Awe, thank you! I don't actually quite remember the size of his cage, so I'll have to measure that myself when I get home. I'm even going to be looking at new ones because I think his current is small. My lamp right now is 150 watt, which kept his cage at 77 degrees in the townhouse, but of course I couldn't keep it on all night and day. Do heat emitters give off light or do they only give off heat?


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Heat emmiters do not give out light they only give out heat so you'll need to set a up a lamp as well, either on a timer or remember to turn it on and off at the same times everyday.A ten inch dome lamp is recommended and usually a 100 watt bulb will do the trick, I have a 150 in mine because we keep the apartment on the cooler side (65-68 degrees)


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

Ceramic heat emitters only give off heat - there are some "heat bulbs" out there that do put out light too but those are not what you want to use, most hedgehogs are effected by the light they produce and will avoid coming out while they are on. You really do need a thermostat though, it's not particularly safe to operate a heat lamp without one, you have no control over how hot it can get while you're not watching.

150W should be just fine. You would more easily be able to tell with a thermostat though, based on how often it's on - if it's on "all the time" and not maintaining the temperature you've set, then you'd know you needed a higher wattage bulb.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you everybody! Colin and I are both home safely, I uhh...I slid off to the side of the road just as I was taking the last exit home and a lady had pulled over to help me after about 20 minutes. She let me keep Colin, who was in my sweater, in his carrier, which was wrapped in a towel,warm in her car (she even cranked her heat up specifically for him; can I have her as my roommate?) while we shoved my car back onto the road.

I'm going to let him rest for a long time, and tomorrow, hedgie supply shopping!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Good grief, it can't be easy, can it? Glad you're both home safely, that you encountered someone to help restore your faith in hedgehog-friendly strangers, and that your mum is an awesome lady who supplies you with special Colin-tempting wet-food.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, he won't be going anywhere again for a while :S except to the vet. Thank you everyone for the support and help and everything else, I can finally take a deep breath


----------

